# CM7 easteregg



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

Go into settings/about and click on the android version.

Nothing right?

Ok now keep click clicking it quickly over and over...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## shark1987 (Oct 14, 2011)

same kind of thing with Mod version. funny. good catch.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

This is not a CM 7 Easter Egg but a Gingerbread Easter Egg from Google.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

if your talking about the zombie gingerbread man, thats in every 2.3 android device, its from google.


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> if your talking about the zombie gingerbread man, thats in every 2.3 android device, its from google.


geessss... spoilers! i wanna to check that out later


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> if your talking about the zombie gingerbread man, thats in every 2.3 android device, its from google.


Boom. Super old.


----------



## kiltin (Sep 20, 2011)

......


----------

